# my new mower



## tnbison (Jun 2, 2017)

Haven't spent much time around here or ATY for a couple years but thought I'd share about the new mower I picked up today. 2005 JD x485. 94 Hrs. Was sceptical on the hours but this thing is in great condition. I was sick of working on my MTD brand mower more than mowing. Hopefully it's trouble free for a at least a few years. Want to build a FEL for it...been looking for a good welding project to work on.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Very nice sir!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Awesome mower! 94 hrs .. wow, that is nothing.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I would never guess that is 13 years old. I want a real John Deere someday.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> I would never guess that is 13 years old. I want a *reel* John Deere someday.


Fixed it for you :mrgreen:

Nice mower you found there


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

:thumbup: 
When I was shopping, it was the GD485 or a Steiner.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

J_nick said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I would never guess that is 13 years old. I want a *reel* John Deere someday.
> ...


Someday, when my yard doesn't look like a scene from Caddyshack! That's a bit of an exaggeration but not much for the front yard :lol:


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

What a thing of beauty! Congratulations!


----------



## tnbison (Jun 2, 2017)

Well being dumb I didn't check the blades/alignment. Guy must have hit something pretty good because the blade and deck are bent. Gonna try to hammer it out but need my new blades to come in to check alignment. Hope I don't have to get a new deck(which costs more than my old MTD all by itself!) I guess they call it John Deere GREEN for a reason


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

John dear green


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

So what part of Memphis?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

tnbison said:


> Well being dumb I didn't check the blades/alignment. Guy must have hit something pretty good because the blade and deck are bent. Gonna try to hammer it out but need my new blades to come in to check alignment. Hope I don't have to get a new deck(which costs more than my old MTD all by itself!) I guess they call it John Deere GREEN for a reason


Those decks are very tough to destroy. At worst, you may need to replace the spindle assembly if it's cracked or bent. What parts of the deck shell are bent? Many owners are just oblivious to what's happening under the machine and routinely attempt to grind down every root and rock in there path, never paying any mind to how sharp/straight the blades are. Although on a machine that costs well over $10K new, I can't relate to that level of apathy. These tractors are also used quite often on school/municipal grounds so the operator isn't always the owner and that's not always the best thing for machine preservation either.

Should you actually need to change out the deck shell, you may be able to save quite a bit just buying a shell and transferring the drive parts and covers over to the new shell.


----------



## tnbison (Jun 2, 2017)

The spindles are in good shape, although I did manage to brake a a blade bolt off in one of them but was able to get that out.

The deck is bent where the spindle mounts. Once my new blades are in I'll get everything put back together and I should be able to level everything out using a porta power kit. That's my plan of attack anyways.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

tnbison said:


> The spindles are in good shape, although I did manage to brake a a blade bolt off in one of them but was able to get that out.
> 
> The deck is bent where the spindle mounts. Once my new blades are in I'll get everything put back together and I should be able to level everything out using a porta power kit. That's my plan of attack anyways.


12x12 block of wood (or similar) and a 48oz deadblow will work wonders.


----------



## tnbison (Jun 2, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> 12x12 block of wood (or similar) and a 48oz deadblow will work wonders.


Yeah I "massaged" it with a 4lb sledge hammer a little already. Need the straight blades to get an idea of where I'm at between the spindles.


----------



## tnbison (Jun 2, 2017)

M311att said:


> So what part of Memphis?


Just past the county line into Tipton county


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm headed your way next week.

I remember this guy:


----------



## tnbison (Jun 2, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> I remember this guy:


 :thumbup:


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

tnbison said:


> M311att said:
> 
> 
> > So what part of Memphis?
> ...


Well it's nice to see another Memphian on here. We live in Lakeland.


----------



## tnbison (Jun 2, 2017)

Well the FEL project has begun! Got my cylinders ordered today(4 seperate orders to get the $20 off a $100 purchase at northern tool x4!) and I had the metal shop across the street from my office brake my bucket shape and shear the end pieces out of 10ga steel. Time to get welding.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Nice! Rectangular tube for the arms?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Excited to follow this project


----------

